# E-cigs In The Movies :p



## Alex (1/6/14)

From the movie *Drive Hard*, featuring John Cusack.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Wow, amazing the way he holds that device in his mouth without hands in the last picture


----------



## BhavZ (1/6/14)

I want that drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/14)

Johnny Depp used one in the Tourist too if I remember correctly


----------



## annemarievdh (1/6/14)

Cool, vapers are getting more and more of a cool status.


----------



## Cliff (13/11/14)

Jack Black vaping in 'Sex Tape'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Alex said:


> From the movie *Drive Hard*, featuring John Cusack.



This was actually what finally got me vaping. I had been researching for a couple of months, but this movie just sold me on the idea.

Interesting is that John Cusack vapes in two more movies I've seen of him since Drive Hard: Reclaim and Maps to the Stars.

He seems to be putting his full weight behind vaping 

Also saw Zac Efron vaping in Neighbors (Bad Neighbors)...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Some pics from *Reclaim*:








And some from *Maps to the Stars*:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Some pics from *Reclaim*:
> View attachment 15304
> View attachment 15305
> View attachment 15306
> ...


 HAHAHA looks like me when I study

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/12/14)

*Tom Hardy smokes 'Shisha Pen' between takes on the set of new Kray twins biopic Legend... before shooting pivotal scene with screen wife Emily Browning*
Acting can be a stressful business, harder still when you’re tasked with the job of playing two prominent characters in the same film – but fortunately for Tom Hardy, he resisted the urge to light up a relaxing cigarette between takes.

The 36-year-old actor plays Ronnie AND Reggie Kray in a forthcoming film, titled Legend, about the notorious London gangsters, charting their rise and subsequent fall during the 1950s and ‘60s.

Taking a short break on Sunday afternoon Hardy eschewed a calming smoke, opting instead for a healthier – and increasingly popular – E Shisha Pen, a bizarre looking pipe that replaces toxin heavy nicotine with liquid steam.








+22

Here he comes: Tom Hardy takes a welcome break on the set of his new film, in which he plays both Ronnie and Reggie Kray
The hunky actor was joined on set by Australian co-star Emily Browning as they prepared to shoot a pivotal scene in which Ronnie meets future wife Frances Shea, played by Browning, for the first time.
As the production team readied the exterior set, Hardy and his 25-year-old cast-mate enjoyed a casual chat on the stoop of a traditional East End terrace.
Sporting a dapper two-piece suit, crisp white shirt and maroon pencil tie the actor looked the part as feared gangster Reggie, while Browning kept her sixties ensemble covered by a white towelling robe. 







+22
Light relief: The 36-year-old actor opted to puff on the increasingly popular E Shisha Pen instead of a cigarette during his short break on Sunday


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2659173/Tom-Hardy-smokes-Shisha-Pen-takes-set-new-Kray-twins-biopic-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

I would so love to see a celebrity sporting a reo!! That would be super rad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

Alex said:


> *Tom Hardy smokes 'Shisha Pen' between takes on the set of new Kray twins biopic Legend... before shooting pivotal scene with screen wife Emily Browning*
> Acting can be a stressful business, harder still when you’re tasked with the job of playing two prominent characters in the same film – but fortunately for Tom Hardy, he resisted the urge to light up a relaxing cigarette between takes.
> 
> The 36-year-old actor plays Ronnie AND Reggie Kray in a forthcoming film, titled Legend, about the notorious London gangsters, charting their rise and subsequent fall during the 1950s and ‘60s.
> ...



mPT2 on a Spinner?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/1/15)

Just saw this.. 

http://i.imgur.com/UVC8mXU.png


----------



## Dr Phil (3/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Just saw this..
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UVC8mXU.png


 lol looks like the good old MVP v2


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Just saw this..
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UVC8mXU.png



I am worried about the pictures you take at the beach. here is a better example of a beach pic 

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...ives/gallery_1200/irina-shayk-beach-bunny.jpg


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/15)

Glad to see he has finally upgraded from his cigalike lol


----------



## Alex (4/1/15)

*Michelle Rodriguez*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (4/1/15)

Alex said:


> *Michelle Rodriguez*


You can only like once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes (4/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (4/1/15)

Is MIchelle vaping on an iTaste VV and mPT3?


----------



## kimbo (4/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> Is MIchelle vaping on an iTaste VV and mPT3?



oh in her hand .. yea looks like

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (4/1/15)

kimbo said:


> oh in her hand .. yea looks like


Wonder what juice she has in her tank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> Wonder what juice she has in her tank



Mother's Milk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

Why they all using such basic setups? I want to see a movie star dripping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Why they all using such basic setups? I want to see a movie star dripping



Or at the very least have an assistant who does the dripping for them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Why they all using such basic setups? I want to see a movie star dripping



Johnny depp and Katherine Heigl use sick setups - brad pitt aswell if I remember correctly - did a thread when we first started the forum on celbs vaping let me see if I can find it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/15)

Think it needs an update but here we go: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/celebrity-vapers.119/#post-1008

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

@Stroodlepuff you're a winner


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/1/15)

Just got back from watching a Movie - Another one to be added to the list

Bill Murray vapes in St Vincent quite alot - jumps between smoking and vaping throughout the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------

